# Before and after



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

The plumbing chase is pretty tight to work in, so all the flush valves were moved out in the stalls to free up space... 3 bolt carriers:furious:


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

Here's the chase. The men's is on the right, starting them tomorrow.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Nice work and I bet it pays good too! And now for the BUT. But what are they gonna do with that tile? Seems like the tile would have been repaired before the toilet was installed. What did they smear on it?


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

Holy crap, we have a few guys that wouldn't fit in there. Is that a copper male screwed in to the galv 90?


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Thats gonna a problem for those flushvalves getting trash/rust in them. They developed a flushvalve kit that resists that but I dunno.


----------



## Bayside500 (May 16, 2009)

house plumber said:


> Holy crap, we have a few guys that wouldn't fit in there.


i know you ain't talking about me are ya :blink:

LOL


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

Bayside500 said:


> i know you ain't talking about me are ya :blink:
> 
> LOL


Would I do that? I was actually thinking bert. :whistling2:


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Ok you know airgap, if your going to post picture, except them to get fine combed, why do I see cooper connected directly to the galvanized water lines?


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

That would fail here, that copper needs to be sleeved going through that block. Crapper looks good though. I like it.


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

definately looks like copper right into the galv. 90. how much does that anglestop move around with the copper just hanging there? i realize there's not much room but how about a section of unistrut in the chase to secure the vertical drops?




paul


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

Short explanation. The crew I sent to this job were told to use brass nip's and ball valves. They told me they forgot to get them when they went to get material, and were going to cut them in when they did the men's side. I'm not sure If I believe them or not, it is a pretty good ride to the supply house though. Oh well, here's more , in progress.....


----------

